# Jars in JApplet



## NeedBlue (6. Jun 2007)

Hey,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, das eine GUI als JApplet hat. Das ganze habe ich in Eclipse geschrieben.
Dort kann ich das Applet auch ohne Probleme starten. Wenn ich die HTML-File starten will in dem Ordner hängt sich der Firefox immer auf.

Ich nutze für die Oberfläche JFreeChart. Anfangs hatte ich das jar nicht im <appelt>tag eingefügt. Da bekam ich die Exception

```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jfree/chart/axis/ValueAxis
   at plotter.PlotterGUI.init(PlotterGUI.java:91)
   at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
   at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```
da sah meine Htmlfile so aus:

```
<html>
<body>

<applet code=plotter.PlotterGUI.class width="1000" height="600" >

</applet>
</body>
</html>
```

jetzt hab ich im Internet gesucht ob ich die irgendwie angeben kann, hab leider nichts gefunden außer
den archive="*.jar" befehl. Als ich das versucht hab:

```
<html>
<body>
<applet archive="jfreechart-1.0.5.jar" archive="jcommon-1.0.9.jar" code=plotter.PlotterGUI.class width="1000" height="600" >
</applet>
</body>
</html>
```

und hatte diese Exception:

```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jfree/util/PublicCloneable
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at plotter.PlotterGUI.init(PlotterGUI.java:91)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen;-), bin für jeden Tipp dankbar :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jun 2007)

Da ist nur die Angabe des archive-Attributs verkehrt. Mehrere Archive werden einfach aufgelistet.

```
<applet archive="jfreechart-1.0.5.jar, jcommon-1.0.9.jar" code="plotter.PlotterGUI.class" width="1000" height="600">
Bitte aktivieren Sie die Java-Unsterstützung in Ihrem Browser! 
</applet>
```


----------



## NeedBlue (6. Jun 2007)

EIN GROßES DANKE!!  

für die schnelle und gute Hilfe nun funktioniert es :applaus:


----------

